# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Вконтакте бредоспам

## koksinator

На днях пару знакомых людей вконтакте прислали сообщения:
1. Огo, ты нaбирaешь пoпулярнoсть вкoнтaкте )) тут уже и твoи фейки делaют  :Smiley: 
смoтри  :"http://": vkontakte.tc/id68679

Перешёл по ссылке так http://www.vkontakte.ru/id68679 и увидел совершенно незнакомго мне человека...

2. Знаешь, мне на дняx знакомый кинyл ссылкy на один сайт, там оказалась одна анкета с очень знакомым лицом... Конечно yвидеть тебя на таком сайте было неожиданностью, моё мнение о тебе изменилось... 
Надеюсь ты понимаешь, что я имею в видy (  :"http://": alphalove.org/2/53/53/ ) 
p.s не принимай близко y сердцy!

По этой ссылке переходить не осмелился. Посмотрите, может я там голый )
Учитывая то что эти люди таким стилем бы не писали, я осмелюсь думать что это спам, а может, ссылка vkontakte.tc пыталась спалить мой пароль ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

Полурабочий сайт 



> Закрытый сайт знакомств 
> для взрослых


Регистрация



> Чтобы получить доступ к сайту
> выбери свою страну
> И отправь SMS с текстом 7795398
> на наш короткий номер 4125


Лохотрон
---
Если Вы перешли по ссылке vkontakte.tc/id68679 то скорей меняйте пароль номерочек скорей всего угнан
ссылку удалил, а то ещё научитесь всяким гадостям  :Smiley: 
Вот отрывок оттуда




> Как собирать акки vkontakte.ru с помощью фейков. Подробный FAQ
> 
> Наверняка Вы знаете, что акки Вконтакте используются для спама юзеров этой социальной сети. И если Вы собираетесь спамить, возникает вопрос - а где брать аккаунты? Можно их покупать, а можно собирать самим несколькими способами. Первый способ - брут аккаунтов, который очень трудоемок и занимает много времени. Второй способ - снятие акков при помощи фейков, чем мы сейчас с Вами и займемся. Кстати, даже если Вы и не собираетесь спамить, можете просто продавать аккаунты и выручать с них неплохие деньги.


...

----------


## senyak

Никакого вреда не будет, есди я просто перешел по ссылке? Или нужно менять пароли?

----------


## valho

> Никакого вреда не будет, есди я просто перешел по ссылке? Или нужно менять пароли?


vkontakte.*tc*/id68679 данные будут угнаны если там ввести логин и пароль

*Добавлено через 1 час 40 минут*

Чего тока не начитаешся 



> Лучший способ повысить рейтинг!!!! 
> 
> *MaLdeR*             Дата: Вторник, 30.12.2008, 21:31 | Сообщение # 1 
> Существует два способа повышения рейтинга Вконтакте. Как говорилось выше, Дуров создал рейтинг для систематизации анкет пользователей по какому нибудь критерию. В данном случае это рейтинг. Как известно, что бы повысить рейтинг необходимо отправлять смс с содержанием и на определенные номера. 
> Отправка смс с текстом id****** (пример idХХХХХХ) на номер xxxx(3 голоса) и xxxx(10 голосов) даст Вам возможность проголосовать за себя или за друга. 
> Данный способ считается легальными позволяет повысить Ваш рейтинг(или друга) на определенное количество голосов 
> Но как известно, зайдя в самом контакте в поиск людей, можно обнаружить, что рейтинг 10 первых человек превышает 10000 и даже 30000 - это означает, что обычным (легальным) способом таких результатов добится очень сложно, к тому же будет много затрат с отправкой смс. 
> В связи с этим Дуров создал нелегальный способ накрутки рейтинга. 
> Отправляя смс на те же самые номера xxxx и xxxx но с текстом id25682393 - появляется возможность повысить рейтинг сразу на 30 голосов используя всего одну смс. Может показатся странным, что используется чужой id, но это не так. Для того, что бы повысить рейтинг на 30 или 100 голосов Дуров создал ”бота” который скрывается среди анкет обычных пользователей. На одной из Московских вечеринок Павел рассказал, что ему помогли его друзья в создании проекта и, что касается рейтинга то если обычные пользователи знали бы о изъянах таких как боты увеличивающие количество голосов, то незамедлительно повышали себе рейтинг, что привело б к нарушению процесса деятельности самого проекта как ”vkontakte”. Однако, что бы не вызывать подозрения Дуров дал информацию нескольким людям о способе повышения рейтинга. Как известно Павел занимает не первое место по рейтингу среди пользователей контакта. Один из нескольких человек рассказал о нелегальном способе повышения рейтинга используя ”ботов”. На данный момент извествен только один из них, а именно бот id25682393. Отображаясь как обычная анкета, бот повышает рейтинг на 50 голосов и более. 
> ...

----------


## TANUKI

А главное, что даже после надписей крупными буквами ЛОХОТРОН люди в камментах все еще пишут: ну и как это сделать? что куда вводит? отослал на номер, куда вводить код?  :Smiley: 

Нет, они достойны того, что б их разводили и дальше на золотые полосы, первые места или какие там фетиш-штучки на одноклассниках  :Smiley:

----------


## Damien

> даже после надписей крупными буквами ЛОХОТРОН люди в камментах все еще пишут


ещё одно доказательство что социальные сети - ведут к разжижению мозга  :Smiley:

----------


## koksinator

valho: перешёл как .ру ) я же не совсем... ) а .tc это что, отдельный домен ?
Damien: Социальные сети не ведут к разжижению мозга если он до этого не забит алкоголем и травой местного барыги.

----------


## valho

> valho: перешёл как .ру ) я же не совсем... ) а .tc это что, отдельный домен ?


Обыкновенный китайский домен



> Запомните раз и навсегда, не существует программ, которые поднимают Вам рейтинг, так как сайт "Вконтакте" построен и защищён от всего этого!!!!!!!!!
> Поднять рейтинг можно либо заплатив деньги на самом сайте "Вконтакте"
> Либо если у Вас есть знакомый администратор!!!!!!!!!
> Могу предложить Вам второй способ!!!
> В среднем один голос стоит 10 рублей...
> У меня есть знакомый администратор, который за 3 рубля за голос может поднять вам его!!!!
> То есть в 3 раза дешевле!!!!!!
> Для этого вам надо отправить смс с текстом 7711 на номер 3649!!!!
> Полученный код и ID своей страницы отправьте на почтовый ящик alomkaXmail.ru


youtube.com/watch?v=VQZq7hM9Y0k
стоимость смс 150-350 р

----------


## valho

Пришло в аську - vkontaktex.com

----------


## bolshoy kot

valho, похоже, просто используют имя известного сайта...

----------


## valho

http://www.ableo.ru/VKO.html

----------


## Torvic99

На выходных в аське антиспам зафиксировал такое



> Отправитель: ICQ# 423788641
> Запрос авторизации:
> Новый сервис сайта вконтакте.ру: 
> Знакомства ради секса! Домашние фото и видео=) Видео-чаты, виртуальный секс !!
>  _sexvkontakte.land.ru/

----------


## Lexxus

Долго не посещал этот злостный Контакт...

Сейчас залез, увидел это:




> Привет!Я теперь обитаю здесь hеез://new-network.﻿tk/ ,Вконтакт буду редко заходить,так что,если что-то будет нужно,то звони на мобильник или пиши туда))Я там под своим именем и фамилией,меня там легко найти)Бай..


По ссылке как всегда - порнография

----------


## MagicFingers

Ребята, по мимо того что Вы сменили пароль вконтакте, необходимо проверить машину на вирусы. Смена пароля за частую не избавляет от самого трояна, через который ночью по аське рассылают спам и вконтакте тоже!

----------


## Lexxus

Хм, мой аккаунт сбрутили и стали рассылать вышеприведенный мою спам  :Smiley: 
Сменил пароль.

Вирусов нет, ибо Linux... (ибо не получилось собрать трояна... *Неудовлетворенные зависимости* :-D )

----------


## Lexxus

все оказалось гораздо проще... ( habrahabr.ru/blogs/infosecurity/62283/ )
Юзали, видимо, уязвимость сайта вконтакте)))
В следющий раз ходить по ссылкам буду под FF - его не жалко...

P.S. Ситуация такая же как у парня, тоже под оперой был  :Smiley:

----------


## valho

На какую то рекламу щёлкал и удивился когда на сайт в контакте стал ругаться антивирус, код как раз точно такой был как в примере на хабре

----------


## Infernal_lightning

Сегодня пришло (почему-то в аську):



> Хочешь рейтинг как и у Дурова?тогда устанавливай на страницу это приложение хттп://vkontakte.ru/app662146_21298395

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Небольшой оффтоп но в тему. Вот уж слов нет куда мир катится... теперь названиями социальных сетей еще и фильмы будут называть! Дурдом 2 после этого отдыхает.  :lol: 

Федор Бондарчук получил право назвать фильм "Одноклассники.ру"

Источник : http://www.advertology.ru/article71709.htm

----------


## pig

Эту тему Мамину надо поднимать, он всем сёстрам выдаст. А Бондарчук пускай снимает "Гетто.ру".

----------


## Infernal_lightning

Сегодня мне предложили очередной flash player...Даже знать не хочу что там на этот раз :Huh: 
хттп://вк-user.com/new_flash-player.exe

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## T0R

Сейчас новая модная напасть ... сыпятся инвайты в группы (причем группы далеко не пустые, порой и тысячи мемберов), которые раскручивают сервисы "индивидуалок".

Причем инвайты приходят в основном с акков, вполне нормальных пользователей.

В принципе, это тот же спам (тематический), только в профиль.

Угоняют акки вероятно через линки с призывными названиями, по которым люди переходят на незащищенных браузерах (тому пример, статейка на хабре), ибо брутфорсить затратно ... да и зачем, если можно делать проще  :Smiley: 

Уже как пару лет серфю под FF с комплектом плагинов noscrips, flasblok, adblock etc. ... и искренне не понимаю, как у пользователей того же IE хватает терпения и мужества работать без вышеназванных инструментов контроля контента, который мутным потоком льется на вашу голову из сети.

На мой взгляд подход "я не буду ходить по линку, потому что опасаюсь подцепить что-то и не знаю что произойдет" является тупиковым ... он вас ограничивает. 

Намного лучше - знать, что может произойти и контролировать ситуацию самому ... для этого конечно нужно изучить предмет, но оно того стоит. Это ваша свобода в цифровом пространстве.

----------


## Infernal_lightning

> На мой взгляд подход "я не буду ходить по линку, потому что опасаюсь подцепить что-то и не знаю что произойдет" является тупиковым ... он вас ограничивает.


Имхо, просто меры предосторожности. Тем более - обычно пользователи опасаются линков, которые им прислали по почте/ICQ/в соц.сетях - это не ограниченность, это благоразумие. Не все же смогут справится самостоятельно, если и правда "что-то произойдет".
И, опять-таки, насчет изучения предмета самому - не у всех есть время и желание.

----------


## gdn

Уже начинает доставать....

Сервер, 15.07.2009 0:43:29: Запрос авторизации от '(Неизвестный контакт)' (391327325): привет, слушай ты её знаешь ? vkon1ak1e.far.ru xxxx говорит что тебя знает

Думаю - может быть в профиле написать, что ни в контакте, ни кипами ни подобным не пользуешься :-), раз в день стабильно сыпется, причем на фрии хостинге находиться - странно что до сих пор живо

----------


## senyak

А у меня мало спама  :Sad: . Тока Вконтакте куча групп хотят меня добавить, еще и на фотках меня отмечают (тот же спам)

----------


## senyak

Вот такой новый способ распространения вирусов. vkontakte.ru/app711384_28465946
Приложение просит обновить флешь плеер и качает с неизвестного сайта файл размером 12 кбайт
http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...4c0-1248806255

----------


## Serrrgio

> Вот такой новый способ распространения вирусов. vkontakte.ru/app711384_28465946
> Приложение просит обновить флешь плеер и качает с неизвестного сайта файл размером 12 кбайт
> http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...4c0-1248806255


смотрел его, ничего страшного не делает, изменяет host файл, и там просит смс за активацию аккаунта, заблокированного якобы за спам.

----------


## senyak

Приложение уже заблокировали  :Smiley:  Но файлик себе я оставил

----------


## Ярик

А мне предложили ломалку аккаунтов Вконтакте-Однокласснегов ( http:\\ifolder.ru/13268158 ). 
Подозрительная штука, а Вирустотал показывает 3/41

----------


## Serrrgio

файл уже убит

такие файлы нужно паролить  :Smiley: 

а вобще, лучше сразу отсылать сюда Ответы на вопрос: Вирус или нет ?

----------


## senyak

По Вашей ссылке: 



> Файл номер 13268158 удален !!!


Можно поделиться со мной файликом?

----------


## Ярик

*senyak*, час назад ссылка была жива. Можно, мне не жалко
Вон это что было - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aymu

----------


## senyak

Опять приложение, которое просит обновить флешь плеер, но дает ссылка на вирус 
Сам файл: oflash.ru/flash_player.exe
Кстати, касперский не видет

----------


## myrzena

Вот недавно увидела у подруги сообщение. Это снова какой-то фэйк?

"УраАаАааа!!! Наконец-то Паша Дуров это сделал! Я теперь могу узнать, кто заходил на мою страничку.... Это капец, я даже и не знал, как же это КЛЕВО!!! 
Теперь я знаю кто из парней и девушек сморел мою анкету.... 
Да вот сами прочитайте про эту фишку vkontakte-visit.tk "

----------


## olejah

Конечно. Не обращайте внимания.

----------


## kerpi

Недавно подцепил через СКАЙП прогу для накрутки сердец-по методу обмена пользователями, установил --работает , проблемы начались после перезагрузки.
Весь список:
1.svchost грузит систему хост процессами
2.ЦП 100% и сбить не удается-все процессы запускаются мгновенно.
3.все .ехе запускаются ссылками мозилы
4. нарушена ассоциация ярлыков
5.блокировка обновления антивирусов
6.полная блокировка всех guad
7.ВСЕ СВЕЖАЙШИЕ ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ ТРОЯНОВ ИНЕТА !!!- за 1 проверку наститывало от 200 до 500.
8.после удаления троянов комп был чист до перезагрузки , после все востонавливалось!
Короче говоря намучался конкретно.
Совет --!!!!! Не загрузайте все подряд даже из скайпа !!! Удалите скайп с контакта ---ВООБЩЕ!!!!
 :094:  :094:  :094:  :094:  :094:  :094:

----------

